# [email protected] 2013



## bikeaholic (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo Nachtradler,





*2013*

am Samstag, 26. Januar geht es wieder rund im Homburger Wald.

Die bikeaholics und active-bikes laden euch zur 4. [email protected] ein.

Alle Infos gibt es auf http://www.bikeatnight.de

Dort gibt es auch die Fotos vom letzten Jahr sowie die Möglichkeit

euch anzumelden.






Gruß aus dem Schnee


----------



## mondraker-biker (12. Januar 2013)

moin klaus, bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (13. Januar 2013)

Dann hoffen wir mal auf weiterhin winterlich gutes Bikewetter


----------



## annajo (14. Januar 2013)

bikeaholic schrieb:


> Alle Infos gibt es auf http://www.bikeatnight.de



Der Link geht nicht -> wird scheinbar umgelenkt nach
"http://217.160.146.46/bikeatnight"
und die Seite ist leer.


----------



## Peter Lang (14. Januar 2013)

also bei mir funktioniert alles


----------



## phoenicks (14. Januar 2013)

:d


----------



## LatteMacchiato (14. Januar 2013)

liegt wohl am Betriebssystem, wie beim Rad auch


----------



## annajo (14. Januar 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> liegt wohl am Betriebssystem, wie beim Rad auch



Ja genau!
Heute morgen im Geschäft unter Windows XP -> Gab es das oben beschriebene Problem.
Heute abend zu hause unter Linux funktioniert der Link problemlos!

Glückauf, Edwin


----------



## EvilDevil (14. Januar 2013)

Oder es liegt am fehlenden Fleesch-Pläja! ;-)
Wer ein ordentlicher Schwenker ist, hat nen Fleesch-Pläja uffm Rechner! ;-)

Für die Vegetarier:
http://217.160.146.46/bikeatnight/beginn.htm

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## Pädsche-Pit (15. Januar 2013)

Hei Jungs,
das wird wieder hammergeil - diesmal halte ich aber an der Schnapsbar - gibt's da vielleicht auch flambierten Schnee?

Ja, wir sehen uns im Dunkeln ...


----------



## puremalt (16. Januar 2013)

OK, wenn jemand von SB aus anfahren will: der SB-Express startet um 16:00 Uhr an der BMW Schafbrücke. (Anfahrt überwiegend über Teer).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. Januar 2013)




----------



## LatteMacchiato (19. Januar 2013)

falls es jemanden interessiert, kostet nur 4,90 â¬ Versandkosten

http://www.pearl.de/product.jsp?pdid=GRA18655&catid=8909&vid=924&curr=DEM&wa_id=995&wa_num=4082


----------



## Klinger (19. Januar 2013)

@puremalt: bin dann leider nidd dohh


----------



## Oberaggi (19. Januar 2013)

puremalt schrieb:


> OK, wenn jemand von SB aus anfahren will: der SB-Express startet um 16:00 Uhr an der BMW Schafbrücke. (Anfahrt überwiegend über Teer).



Der Schlammspritzer Express reist auch über Teer an. 

Biete mich als Fahrer an, fahre aber auch gerne mit.


----------



## zeitweiser (20. Januar 2013)

anmeld


----------



## bikeaholic (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo nightrider,

ob die [email protected] am Samstag wirklich stattfinden kann klären wir am Mittwochabend bei einer Vortour.
Sollten die Anstiege nicht oder nur schlecht fahrbar sein könnten wir die Strecke auch verkürzen
(bergrunter geht immer). Mal sehen - ich geb dann rechtzeitig Bescheid.
Bei Schnee ist es wenigstens hell im Dunkeln ...

Gruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilDevil (21. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ich war gestern auch im Homburger Wald direkt nach/während dem Eisregen unterwegs. Die steileren Anstiege waren wirklich nicht mehr drin, aber das meiste ließ sich eigentlich noch hochkurbeln.
Abwärts ging aber wirklich alles, teils besser also ohne weißen Belag 

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## zeitweiser (21. Januar 2013)

nach dem Neuschnee von heute morgen fährt man wie auf Schienen.
Unterlage Schnee, dann Eisschicht und oben drauf nochmal Schnee.
Heute gings hier im Wald ganz gut. Hoffe das bleibt so.


----------



## bikeaholic (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo nightrider,

nach der gestrigen Vortour haben wir uns entschlossen die [email protected] jetzt am Samstag zu starten.

Durch den Schnee sind die Trails natürlich etwas schwieriger zu fahren (und anstrengender) aber es
ist auch sehr schön im dunklen, weißen Winterwald.
Außerdem sind einige Schiebepassagen bergauf nicht zu vermeiden - so werden halt auch die Füße warm.
Bergab geht alles - wenn auch gebremst.

Wir haben noch mehr Abkürzungsmöglichkeiten ausgeschildert (rote Pfeile) um die Tour (für manchen)
vereinfachen zu können. Unser Verpflegungsteam steht jedenfalls für euch nach 17 km bereit -
dort könnt ihr auftanken. Ab dort ist es auch möglich auf relativ einfachen Trails zurück zu fahren.

Leider können wir diesmal (voraussichtlich) nur den Außenbereich der Jahnhütte benutzen.
Deshalb werden wir dort noch mehr einheizen und einen Schwenker aufstellen. Grillgut ist vorhanden,
Getränke gibt es von der Hütte.

Wir hoffen, daß auch alle angemeldeten nightrider kommen und garantieren eine besondere Biketour.

Gruß Klaus
bikeaholics  +  activebikes





http://www.bikeatnight.de

[email protected]


----------



## LatteMacchiato (25. Januar 2013)

puremalt schrieb:


> OK, wenn jemand von SB aus anfahren will: der SB-Express startet um 16:00 Uhr an der BMW Schafbrücke. (Anfahrt überwiegend über Teer).



angemeldet und bereit für Samschdah


----------



## mondraker-biker (25. Januar 2013)

falle leider wegen frägg aus.  euch viel spasss


----------



## Tobilas (26. Januar 2013)

....mir geht's nicht anders, muß auch absagen, so 'ne Sch§$%&e
Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß, die Voraussetzungen sind ja dieses Jahr bestens !!
Gruß
Roland


----------



## puremalt (26. Januar 2013)

16.00 Uhr SB-Express schaff ich wahrscheinlich nicht. 
Ob 18.00 Uhr klappt, ist auch noch unklar.

Rohrverstopfung, Klempnernotdienst ist auf dem Weg, voll der Griff ins Klo, und das ausgerechnet heute.
Schei$$e


----------



## brillenboogie (26. Januar 2013)

Muss dank dauer-erkältung leider auch passen. Nächstes Jahr wieder!
Viel spaß!


----------



## georgh (26. Januar 2013)

Arno,Hans,Roland , TIm-----all meine
Buddy's lassen mich alone in the dark.

Gute Besserung Jungs


----------



## Theo1 (26. Januar 2013)

Großes Lob an die Orga .
War mal wieder eine richtig Geile Tour .
Hat alles gepasst.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikisoha (26. Januar 2013)

Das war der Hammer, hat suuper Spaß gemacht. Ich glaube die Strecke ist bei schönem Wetter schon anspruchsvoll aber nachts im Schnee ein Traum.
Vielen Dank an die fleißigen Helferlein, an der Verpflegung gabs alles was man sich nur vorstellen kann in Fülle, an der Schnappsbar war der Name Programm und ein Schwenker im Ziel, was will man mehr.

Mich seht ihr wieder


----------



## sportfreund78 (27. Januar 2013)

Bestes Bikewetter, klasse Stimmung, super Kulisse und wohl der letzte Tag mit Grip 
vor dem angekündigten Schmuddelwetter - gutes Timing
Lediglich nach der Schnapsbar kamen einige etwas in Schlingern;-)


----------



## Oberaggi (27. Januar 2013)

Auch von mir großes Lob, war wie immer eine super Veranstaltung.
Allerdings auch noch nie so anstrengend. 
Ich hoffe das Timing passt nächstes Jahr auch wieder so perfekt.
Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als endlose Schneetrails bei Nacht.


----------



## puremalt (27. Januar 2013)

Super Veranstaltung. Spitzen-Streckenauswahl. Bei dem Wetter ein Traum, wenn auch ein anstrengender. Herzlichen Dank an die Veranstalter und großes Bedauern an die, die das verpasst haben.


----------



## Markus (MW) (27. Januar 2013)

Perfekt, einfach perfekt.


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Januar 2013)

Bin jetzt auch vom Schleudertrauma erwacht
Es ist alles gesagt. Ich lass noch ein paar Bilder sprechen.
Bis nächstes Jahr.
Nur schade, dass so ein unglaubliches Engagement nur so geringen Zuspruch findet.
Saarlandbiker da geht noch was


----------



## Pädsche-Pit (28. Januar 2013)

Servus,
das war bei weitem die beste Schneetour im Dunkeln die ich je gefahren bin.
Traumhaft der Zwischenhalt mit Glühwein und dann erst die Schnapsbar ...
Die letzte Abfahrt sah ich zwar nur noch undeutlich aber Spass hat alles gemacht.
Auch das Grillen im Freien war cool genau wie meine Füsse. Weiter so,
Gruss aus Homburg


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Februar 2013)

gibt es noch irgendwo Bilder von der Tour?


----------



## Theo1 (3. Februar 2013)

Hat noch jemand die A4 übersichts Karte der Strecke die es am Start gab und kann mir die als PDF oder jpeg Senden ?

Grüsse Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (3. Februar 2013)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> gibt es noch irgendwo Bilder von der Tour?



In meinem Kopf jede Menge ))


----------



## mikisoha (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo
Den A4 Wisch hab ich nimmer nur den kleinen Zettel mit den Streckenteilnamen, und ein tcx vom Garmin. Bei Bedarf einfach melden.

Fotos wären Klasse


Gruß, Michael


----------



## bikeaholic (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo ihr Nachtradler,

schön, daß ihr dabei gewesen seid - das war ja echt genial mit dem Schnee.

Auf  [email protected] gibt es ein kurzes Video mit Fotos von der diesjährigen Tour.

Gruß aus der Nacht


----------



## Theo1 (10. Februar 2013)

Danke für das Super Video 
Do komme mer nächstes mal sicher wieder.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Theo1 (4. Januar 2014)

Gibts schon einen Termin für  2014 ?

Grüsse Theo


----------



## bikextrem1964 (13. Januar 2014)

@Warmduscher....alles gute fürs neue jahr. Jo termin haben die jungs grad bekannt gegeben. ist am 25 jan. bist dabei??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (13. Januar 2014)

25. hört sich gut an...


----------

